# Which is better? A pig...or a cow...?



## wacbzz

Yesterday, I grilled out for the family and took a few photos...



















Here, piggy piggy...














































Is there anything better to mix the pig with than something that was designed for it??




























What a great combination!


----------



## AStateJB

That looks like one hell of a good night!


----------



## wacbzz

AStateJB said:


> That looks like one hell of a good night!


It WAS pretty sweet! 20 year old Pappy never hurts any occasion. :eyebrows:


----------



## 36Bones

Ok, now that the jealous cursing is over, that looks delicious, no matter what picture you look at. I really like the Weber grill to boot.


----------



## wacbzz

36Bones said:


> ... I really like the Weber grill to boot.


I just got that grill one week ago from Craigslist for $80! The Weber date code is 2005. I purhcased a new grate for the top and was good to go.

On another note, when I broke out the Pappy, my wife asked me what the special occasion was...:shocked:


----------



## 36Bones

wacbzz said:


> I just got that grill one week ago from Craigslist for $80! The Weber date code is 2005. I purhcased a new grate for the top and was good to go.
> 
> On another note, when I broke out the Pappy, my wife asked me what the special occasion was...:shocked:


Wow, what a steal.


----------



## E Dogg

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr



wacbzz said:


> The Weber date code is 2005.


Nice, already aged to perfection ound: no need to "age" it any more....ready to smoke ound:


----------



## chess

Loving the meat on the grill...

I love grilling  its addictive


----------



## Heartsandspades

you sir know how to get down.


----------



## Blueracer

Very Nice! Nothing wrong with either of those!


----------



## David_ESM

"Which is better? A pig...or a cow...?"

Why limit yourself. Both.


----------



## zephead61

Depends on how late it is and how much I've had to drink........


----------



## wacbzz

David_ESM said:


> "Which is better? A pig...or a cow...?"
> 
> Why limit yourself. Both.


Hear, hear! Which reminds me...I'm off this weekend. It's time for another session of Smokin' & Grillin '.

Hmm...maybe ribs or stuffed pork chops...


----------



## 36Bones

wacbzz said:


> Hear, hear! Which reminds me...I'm off this weekend. It's time for another session of Smokin' & Grillin '.
> 
> Hmm...maybe ribs or stuffed pork chops...


Yum Yum!! :hungry:


----------



## wacbzz

I've decided *because of the wife's _encouragement_* to go with wings and spinach/artichoke dip...of course, all grilled.

I'm now trying to decide on the sticks...


----------



## AStateJB

Now cow for us last night and the pig was of a different variety, but I grilled a nice big juicy butterfly pork chop last night using the Dizzy Dust you sent me.










It was delicious! My non-meat eating wife even enjoyed it! :lol: Thanks again!


----------



## wacbzz

Awesome! 

My wife that was a vegetarian when I met her is now a full fledged meat eater - thanks to the little bit of grilling skill that I've acquired over the years.


----------



## skfr518

Looks great but I agree with David, why have to choose, why not a cow wrapped with pig  I love a good bacon wrapped filet


----------



## Stattman

That looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## wacbzz

I took more photos of the cook/smoke today. Pictures in a while in a new thread...


----------



## pipesdaddy

Yes, it really looks delicious and i prefer pig.


----------



## Loki21

I say pig. Love the grill to though. Got that at a steal of a price. This thread made my mind up for me. It's rainy here today but the grill is going to be lit again today. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steel Talon

Cow first then pig after for me...

Thats some good looking meat, is that a bottle of ***** Modello I see there? My eyes are failing and I can't see the label but the shape looks familiar. A super ice cold ***** Modelo is my favorite grilled steak accouterment... Haute couisine at its finest brother...
Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## pipesdaddy

i am always for pig. The reason is beef is sometime hard and takes many time to get boiled properly. And if you think of taste pork is far better than beef.


----------



## Zlc410

Wow after my football team lost I reread this thread and viola bbqing again.


----------



## jorben1990

Modelo ***** in the back? Your a man that knows how to kick back good sir.


----------



## Sdober

Nice post,,, and very informative..keep it up.


----------

